# APC UPS 820w or 1000W?



## raj.singla (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi, 
I want to purchase a new ups....
My system has c2d e4300 overclocked to 3.0 Ghz 
Mb Asus p5n-e sli
n i got a 8600 gt Graphic card...
May be in the near future i may add one more graphic card to it...
So should i purchase a 800 W  ups  or should i go for 1000w  ups as I heard 1000w Provides back up of 45 min where 820 ll give backup of on;y 10-15 min.? but is 100w Overpriced @6500 Rs.
So which Ups should i go for? Primary consideration is backup system stability as i ll add 2 more fans in the cabinet for colling purposes.....


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 7, 2008)

UPS is meant for power failures only, so what if you had 2 graphic cards or overclocking done already, the reason of 2 graphics card comes if you had doubt of buying a SMPS, because SMPS should be more watts if you decided to insert the secondary graphics cards,also overclocking,so i suggest do go for 1000w because more backups it will offer, one more thing if you are planning to buy a new graphics card , change your SMPS also if it's an old one



raj.singla said:


> Hi,
> 
> i ll add 2 more fans in the cabinet for colling purposes.....


 
it's mandatory in your case if you use 2 cards and overclocked


----------



## raj.singla (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanx Batista...
I m using 650 W SLI ready SMPS from coller master itself...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 7, 2008)

@raj.singla
As for ur system, even a 600VA APC is more than enough[as far as its APC]. 
600VA APC is able to do, that even most 800~850VA can't do. 
So i think 800VA is more than enough for ur need considering ur future upgrades.
A fan will come only mere 3w.
800VA APC can surelly handle even 8800GT in SLI. But backup will be limited. The limited backup is mainly doe to the battery limitation nd not doe to somethin like system being overload for UPS.
If u want more backup, u can have UPS with external batteries, which are much cheaper nd offer even 2Hrs of backup with 800VA @ less than 7k.
Get one with external tubular battery. Or get a UPS which can support external battery nd buy an tubular batteru for around 4~5k nd ull have more than 3~4hrs of backup.


----------



## shadow2get (Jan 7, 2008)

Offtopic ----> 
Hey aravind_n20,

Can you tell me the difference between 
UPS with external batteries / external tubular battery / Inverter ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 7, 2008)

UPS with external batteries are not sleek nd is hard to transport, but does its job gr8ly, at lower cost. Some tubular batteries has to be maintained[sub 3k ones] with distilled water every 6months or so. 
A tubular battery is like this:
*www.calcuttayellowpages.com/cimage5/103503invared.jpeg
*www.calcuttayellowpages.com/cimage5/103503queen.jpeg
*www.calcuttayellowpages.com/cimage5/103503tubular.jpeg

These are big. Bigger than Bus bateries. Almost twice as big nd has 12v with 200A, 350A nd 500A versions. But UPS batteries are 12v with 7A to 12A capacities.

And Inverters are for other electronic equipments. There is not much problem is there is a small delay in between the swithching from mains to inverter when power fails. But for a PC, it does nd might restart. And most inverters give square wave type wave outs which is bad for some equipments especially for computers in long run. 

A sine wave inverter produces waves similar to the wave we get from the mains, so no problems there and even PC cud work charmlessly. But even Sine wave inverters have a small delay while switching. To be more precise, most sine wave inverter will produce a delay of a half wave in time of switching, which is enuf for a PC to restart. But if u have a high quality PSU, it wont matter.

Inverters dun produce ny delay while switching[which makes them more expensive], but have limited backup, due to size limitation.

A gud PSU cud make up the delay produced due to the delay of that half wave in Sine Wave inverter. Gud PSu's have high power capacitor inside it, which is enough to compensate for that delay. Ive personnaly tested it nd have done a small research on the issue b/w ma PC, PSU, UPS nd inverter nd now ive solved it.
Now im getting more than 10Hrs of backup.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 7, 2008)

^^^   hi
i've a Powercom 1kva ups which has provision for xternal battery.
in the manual its written that bus voltage is 24v.so i had connected 2 12v 7ah batteries in series.
all i want 2 know is whether i can connect inverter tubular batteries to my ups.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 7, 2008)

@hellgate
I think the 24v from external batteries shud be connected parallel to ur current battery[inside UPS]. So the resulting output will be same as 24v.
But the main problem is every UPS has a max rating of current[ in A] which it can withstand. I fear that connecting a 500A tubular X 2 with 24v will fry the UPS due to the total current of 1000A.
Get two small tubular batteries with some 40A nd in series nd connect it parallel to the current battereis. 
But it ll be safe to view the manual for finding the max current it can stand nd get the max outaa it.
Even 2x200A battereies cud give u more than 24Hrs of backup.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 7, 2008)

^^^  i was thinking of connecting 2 26ah batteries.the ups ahs 2 12 7ah betteries connected in series inside.


----------



## fallin_a (Jan 8, 2008)

@aravind_n20

i plan to buy an apc ups. which one to buy? 500, 650 or 800?
in near future, i ll add some gud grafix card too, so it also has to support that if any prob arise with lower VA
please quote the prices of the above 3 apc's if any1 knws

 i need a battery backup of max 3 hours without grafic card, normal use.
which apc model support external batteries? please quote the model

which tubular external battery is best for 3 hr backup that suits with ups? and please quote its price and ratings?  

doubts: (im very ignorant in this field..  pls bear)
if v add external batteries to ups and use, ll the setup automatically trip and consume the battery power wen power fails or we ve to manually connect it?
can i setup the wire connection to ups myself (sort of, is this wire connection complicated)?
how the battery has to be maintained? are they same like ups? or do v have to pour in acids or anythin like that?

please reply


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 9, 2008)

@fallin_a
Can u plz specify ur current system config? Coz that really matters. A normal PC consumes bout 150~300w while a gaming rig cud consume upto 500~700W avg. And add the power consumption of monitor too. 
And also i dun specifically know which model of UPS supports external batteries nd whats the maximium rated batteries they can stand. U can either check their websites or ask dealer bout UPS which support external batteries.
And don't connect the batteries by urself as there is some factor of risk in it. If u happen to touch the tranformer terminal, itll be dangerous. And also u need to get gud quality terminal cables to avoid corrosion when connecter to battery leads. And most batteries only needed to be filled with distilled water in 1yr or so. 
UPS batteries are maintenance free, so expensive. 

And i think none of the APC models u specified can give that much backup with default batteries.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 9, 2008)

@fallin_a   
none of the apcs metioned by u shall provide u with 3hrs backup.and it'll cost u more than 8.5k to get a apc (1kva) with support for xternal battery.
u can buy a Powercom 1kva ups.it has pretty good performance.


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

Apc 600VA


----------



## fallin_a (Jan 9, 2008)

hellgate said:


> @fallin_a
> none of the apcs metioned by u shall provide u with 3hrs backup.and it'll cost u more than 8.5k to get a apc (1kva) with support for xternal battery.
> u can buy a Powercom 1kva ups.it has pretty good performance.



so u r tellin only 1kva ll support external battery?


----------



## fallin_a (Jan 9, 2008)

aravind_n20 said:


> @fallin_a
> 
> p4 2.4
> crt 15"
> ...


----------



## hellgate (Jan 10, 2008)

^^^^   the best u can do is geta APC 650va and connect another 12v 7ah battery in  parallel with the original battery.sud give u bout 30-45 mins of backup.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 12, 2008)

check this thread out and if you dig electronics then droooooool


----------

